# Water question



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

looking for some thing cheaper to use for water then magic water or Realistic Water. is there any thing i could use that will work?


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I have been thinking that when i make my layout, I want to build an acutal working water fall, of making a custom bridge that uses plexi glass/acrillic to block off the potential of water getting on my train. so, real water a small pump to keep it from getting stagnet, and a few modifications to a bridge


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

One issue about using real water is it looks out of scale when it is running!! That being said it would still look cool on a layout!!

Pat


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

wilson44512 said:


> looking for some thing cheaper to use for water then magic water or Realistic Water. is there any thing i could use that will work?


Lots of folks use Envirotex Lite. It's half the price of the others, and available at Michaels Crafts.
Bob


----------



## Shovel Man (May 26, 2012)

Do you have pets? They are going to *love* real water.


----------



## Shanman (Jun 13, 2012)

*Life like water tip*

I was reading an old, tattered life-like pamplet that they used to enclose with their trains. They had a REALLY cool idea for water. 

From "Basics for beginners: A Guide to model railroading," 12th Edition. 
"Tip #63, page 15: Ripples in still water. To make a really reflective pond, use a small mirror and paint the surface. To give the pond a rippled surface, cover the top of the mirror with plastic wrap while the paint is still damp, and remove quickly."

Now, Shannon would take this a bit further by finding a basin of some sort. A terrarium water basin (like those for small lizards) is molded to look like rock and would be perfect. Take the basin and glue in cool props like a boat (that will look sunken upon completion), seaweed, or fish to the bottom of the basin. THEN, cover the basin with blue saran-type wrap and place inside of a depression you have cut into your r-10 foam layout base. Disguise the edges with grass or rocks or whatever and voila!

It's even better now that you can get saran wrap that is blue in color!

Anyways, I thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Shanman (Jun 13, 2012)

*Another tip from the old life like booklet*

Another great water idea (I swear I didn't read it before I wrote the previous post). 

From "Basics for beginners: A Guide to model railroading," 12th Edition. 
"Tip #62, page 15: Another Kind of Pond: If you don't want to use landscaping cement to make your pond on top of your layout board, make your lake below the board. Here's how: draw the shape of the lake, pond, etc. onto the board and cut it out. Place another piece of board below the hole, and tap in a few nails to hold it in place. Glue life-like lake paper inside the alcove, and stretch tined plastic wrap over the top. Finish the edges with lychen, grass, and ballast." 

Another even more inexpensive way to make a pond!

Hasta, 
Shannon


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Layout I saw in the LHS a long time ago had used fiberglass resin as a water substitute. IIRC he said he used very little hardner so it took over a day to harden allowing any air bubbles to escape.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ed's Rock has a link for water, A you tube by disney that uses clear silicone on wax paper to fashion a waterfall. Search water we have had this discussion mant times.

Here on post 71 on page 8

a tag search on water will give a better result.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I just use paint...got the idea from a movie set for "Flight of the Intruder"...works for me...


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I used paint as well, then put a high gloss clear coat over it


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

Shovel Man said:


> Do you have pets? They are going to *love* real water.


yeah, I have 4 cats, they all drink from the sink, we tried water dishes in the past, but they just play in it and eventually knock it over.


----------

